# Split chords across MIDI channels?



## dsblais (May 18, 2019)

Hello. Is there any way to split chords (or triads/intervals) across multiple channels such that the lowest note goes to one channel, the highest to another, etc? For example, could you send chords to send a cello, viola, and two violins according to relative position? I’m using Cubase 10 Pro as my main DAW. Thanks!


----------



## damcry (May 18, 2019)

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/multi-divisi-script-v6-23.59985/


----------



## dsblais (May 18, 2019)

damcry said:


> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/multi-divisi-script-v6-23.59985/


Thanks!!


----------



## damcry (May 18, 2019)

And this ...

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/cubase-users-rejoice-built-in-auto-divisi-revealed.71237/


----------



## dsblais (May 18, 2019)

damcry said:


> And this ...
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/cubase-users-rejoice-built-in-auto-divisi-revealed.71237/


Interesting! That’s great as I’m looking atm specifically for VSL. Thanks again!


----------

